# WLAN Verbindungsprobleme über Netgear AP



## dani (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit gestern ein neues Notebook mit Win7 ;-)) Na ja die Freude endete als ich es in mein WLAN-Netzwerk über den Netgear WNHDE111 Access Point verbinden wollte. 
Grobe Einstellungen: 
- DHCP
-WPA Personal
-WPA oder WPA2
-WIFI-Protected Setup: aktiviert
-Kanal: 64!
Ich habe ja eine Vermutung: auf dem notebook kann ich den kanal gar nicht einstellen! bei dem alten laptop ging das - kann das sein? 
Mein Laptop sagt mir, dass "die Netzwerkeinstellungen mit dem Drahtlosrouter- oder Zugriffseinstellungen überseinstimmen" müssen - welche sind das denn genau?
Mit Kabel alles kein Problem nur ohne! Welche Einstellung ist falsch? Die am Access point, die am Notebook? 
Bin ja schon fast so weit alles zu reseten aber ich habe angst, dass dann auch mein altes laptop nicht mehr geht! da sind ja alle einstellungen scheinbar gespeichert - verbindet sich einwandfrei!

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## f1luo (18. Februar 2010)

Welche WLAN-Karte hat dein Notebook?
Der AP verwendet den N-Standard. Das muss die WLAN-Karte auch können.


----------

